# Earn up to $425 in points from Ubering



## Shop Your Way (Jan 4, 2018)

*Uber drivers nationwide are able to receive rewards for driving, CASHBACK in points from Shop Your Way and discounts at Sears Auto Center for doing what we already do - drive!*

*The rewards in a nutshell:*

$2 CASHBACK in points every uber trip you complete. Up to $100 every 3 months which means up to $400 a year
50% off oil changes at Sears Auto Centers and 30% CASHBACK in points for labor on other services
*
You already know what Uber is. You are wondering what Shop Your Way is and where you can shop?*

_Shop Your Way_ is a loyalty and e-commerce platform that's partnered with Sears, Kmart, and Land's End. You can use our website (www.shopyourway.com) or stores to purchase so many things you want with points. We have everyday stuff like electronics, tools, furniture, or clothes and more. We've also got a lot of reputable brands such as DieHard, Kenmore, and Craftsman.

*Next of course is how do I make this CASHBACK in points thing happen?*
Click this LINK. Connect your Uber Partner account with _Shop Your Way_. Drive. Collect CASHBACK in points. Get cool stuff from _Shop Your Way_.

*Now, a little more details on reward points*

*For existing Uber drivers*
Sing up and you get up to $400 CASHBACK in points per year:

● You get $2 CASHBACK in points per trip that you give
● You can get up to $100 CASHBACK in points over a 3-month period, so that makes it up to $400 in points over a one year period
● Remember: Points expire 2 months later

It's a very easy gain because most drivers will quickly hit the maximum $100 CASHBACK in points within three months as long as they do 50 trips. So it's like you have free _Shop Your Way_ gift card of $100 every quarter. 

*For new Uber drivers *
_Shop Your Way_ even has their own driver sign on bonus with Uber. If you sign up to drive for Uber by using _Shop Your Way_s link, you'll get up to $425 CASHBACK in points:

● You get $25 CASHBACK in points after completing the first trip
● You get $15 CASHBACK in points for every additional 5 trips until the 99th trip
● You get $100 CASHBACK in points after your 100th trip (the first 100 trips must be completed within 45 days, which should be easy for many drivers)
● Remember: These points expire 2 months later

*How you can check these points*
You can check your points when you log into your _Shop Your Way_ account. Sign up once and make sure to sync your Uber driver account with _Shop Your Way_. Once logged in, click on your profile and "My Points".

*Sears Auto Center Discounts*
Another great perk is that when you sign up for this program as an Uber driver, you also get pretty good discounts at Sears Auto Centers.

● You get 50% off all oil changes
● You get 30% CASHBACK in points on labor charges for all other services


* Refer to our website for terms and conditions: https://www.shopyourway.com/uber/driverterms


----------



## Carblar (Sep 1, 2016)

Sears stinks.

How about discounts on food and booze?


----------



## Shop Your Way (Jan 4, 2018)

Hey Carblar, basically with this Uber program, it is like getting discounts on food and booze or items that you want to buy. We would love you to try it out!


----------



## UberRyan (Oct 8, 2014)

I signed up for this and get e-mails every week claiming I am getting SYW points from Uber, however none ever show up in my account.

It seems that this is limited to certain markets , (apparently Boston isn't one) which you may want to point out. It's silly to get an email every week saying you've got points when there are none to be had - granted the e-mails come from Uber not Sears/SYW


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

I use this. Since I drive full time I got the $100 in points in the first week of January. You can use the points at Sears or Kmart. It's easy. You also earn points for everything you buy. 

Unfortunately, I have used Sears for my oil changes and tire rotations, and I cannot recommend my local Sears (Manchester, CT), at least. They take WAY too long to get the job done. I've waited 3 hours for a simple oil change/tire rotation on more than one occasion, and one time they didn't even rotate the tires. Stick with buying stuff at Kmart. The easiest way is to buy online and pick up at the front desk. I have always had a good experience at my local Kmart (Vernon, CT) doing that.


----------



## chemicalart (Feb 3, 2018)

So I normally expect advertising/promotions between two companies to occur in a way without feedback. I do not expect them in an unofficial forum: That is frankly risky but I admire the gesture.

Repeatedly it is stated: These points expire 2 months later. Is that a typo? Having points divided into quarterly amounts that expire after less then a quarter is bloody confusing. I really hope you mean something else. Sounds like incompetence that only Sears could give.

I have signed up, will see if the benefits follow through.


----------



## gofry (Oct 20, 2015)

The problem is that you would have to shop at Sears or K-Mart!!


----------



## Shop Your Way (Jan 4, 2018)

UberRyan said:


> I signed up for this and get e-mails every week claiming I am getting SYW points from Uber, however none ever show up in my account.
> 
> It seems that this is limited to certain markets , (apparently Boston isn't one) which you may want to point out. It's silly to get an email every week saying you've got points when there are none to be had - granted the e-mails come from Uber not Sears/SYW
> View attachment 201596


UberRyan,
Great that you signed up! Are you checking your points in your Uber account or SYW account? The points will show up in your SYW account: www.shopyourway.com. It's not limited to any market, so you should see them coming. Please check your syw account and if you still don't see them, plz email [email protected] your email that you used to sign up for syw.



Atom guy said:


> I use this. Since I drive full time I got the $100 in points in the first week of January. You can use the points at Sears or Kmart. It's easy. You also earn points for everything you buy.
> 
> Unfortunately, I have used Sears for my oil changes and tire rotations, and I cannot recommend my local Sears (Manchester, CT), at least. They take WAY too long to get the job done. I've waited 3 hours for a simple oil change/tire rotation on more than one occasion, and one time they didn't even rotate the tires. Stick with buying stuff at Kmart. The easiest way is to buy online and pick up at the front desk. I have always had a good experience at my local Kmart (Vernon, CT) doing that.


Thanks Atom guy. Sorry to hear that your local sears auto center is no good. Well, you can try other sears auto centers or keep getting $100 per quarter! Remember, you can get $1,000 in points from referring someone to syw too, so that is $1,400 in points you can get per year.


----------



## Shop Your Way (Jan 4, 2018)

chemicalart said:


> So I normally expect advertising/promotions between two companies to occur in a way without feedback. I do not expect them in an unofficial forum: That is frankly risky but I admire the gesture.
> 
> Repeatedly it is stated: These points expire 2 months later. Is that a typo? Having points divided into quarterly amounts that expire after less then a quarter is bloody confusing. I really hope you mean something else. Sounds like incompetence that only Sears could give.
> 
> I have signed up, will see if the benefits follow through.


Hi Chemicalart, it is true that the points expire within 2 months. If you are a full time uber driver, you will get $100 in points easily within a week or so. Just use it as soon as you get them, so that you don't forget. I know it can be a bit confusing. 



gofry said:


> The problem is that you would have to shop at Sears or K-Mart!!


If you uber drive already, these points just follow you. So, it's like a giftcard. Why lose free giftcard? I personally use my points to buy towels or clothes from their online sites.


----------



## Leo1983 (Jul 3, 2017)

In case you guys can’t figure out how.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

To all members, please be reminded that this thread is sponsored, and approved by UP.
Note the green "Sponsor" ribbon below the OP's avatar.


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Shop Your Way said:


> Hey Uber drivers,
> 
> My name is Elizabeth Bauer-Fleming, I work for _Shop Your Way_ and I am an Uber driver and it is time to let the secret out of the bag to let you know about a partnership between these two companies. *Uber drivers nationwide are able to receive rewards for driving, CASHBACK in points from Shop Your Way and discounts at Sears Auto Center for doing what we already do - drive! *
> 
> ...


Elizabeth:

I signed up through ShopYourWay as a new Uber driver (its been a year now). I DID NOT RECEIVE the $425 in points after completing the terms. I have contacted SYW cust service numerous times, including managers, and have been lied to, hung up on, and denied my rightful points.
Now, as an existing Uber driver whose account is ALREADY LINKED to SYW, I have not received any of the $100 in points/quarter. Once again, SYW makes promises it does not keep.

Please credit my account with the $525 in points owed. Until then I recommend that no one falls for this. (Uber has taught them well)
Shame on UP.net for promoting this and supporting this behavior. And for what, a few pennies of affiliate money and click-throughs?


----------



## Shop Your Way (Jan 4, 2018)

thatridesharegirl said:


> Hey Rohit?
> This looks like spam,


Nop. It is legit. 



Taxi2Uber said:


> Elizabeth:
> 
> I signed up through ShopYourWay as a new Uber driver (its been a year now). I DID NOT RECEIVE the $425 in points after completing the terms. I have contacted SYW cust service numerous times, including managers, and have been lied to, hung up on, and denied my rightful points.
> Now, as an existing Uber driver whose account is ALREADY LINKED to SYW, I have not received any of the $100 in points/quarter. Once again, SYW makes promises it does not keep.
> ...


Hi Taxi2Uber, 
Hmm that's odd. Do you want to message me your email that you used to sign up for syw so that I can check what happened?


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Shop Your Way said:


> Hi Taxi2Uber,
> Hmm that's odd. Do you want to message me your email that you used to sign up for syw so that I can check what happened?


Showed screenshots of 50+ in January to SYW Cust support denied my points. I have not received any points from every single promo as a driver linked to Uber through SYW.


----------



## Shop Your Way (Jan 4, 2018)

Taxi2Uber said:


> Showed screenshots of 50+ in January to SYW Cust support denied my points. I have not received any points from every single promo as a driver linked to Uber through SYW.


Hmm sorry about the experience. Well... would you like to try one more time? I would like to help but I do need your email address and name to find out what happened to your account. I believe you can private message me here?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Damn, we're a bunch of jerks 

Good thing I've never behaved this way 

I've already used it twice to order things. About $200 worth of stuff


----------



## Phoenix123 (Sep 2, 2016)

This is GREATTTTTT. Yes i did get some Frosted Flakes with my points.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Damn, we're a bunch of jerks
> 
> Good thing I've never behaved this way
> 
> I've already used it twice to order things. About $200 worth of stuff


Really? I was hoping to never drive again but need some cash for my vacation and will be driving next weekend so I signed up to see if it was real. Free doesn't hurt anyone and if I can use this for an oil change I am down.


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Carblar said:


> Sears stinks.
> 
> How about discounts on food and booze?


I agree, anyway we can get something more useful like circuit city, or sports authority

Seriously though the last time I went to Sears it looked like they stopped stocking shelves


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UberPrius11 said:


> Really? I was hoping to never drive again but need some cash for my vacation and will be driving next weekend so I signed up to see if it was real. Free doesn't hurt anyone and if I can use this for an oil change I am down.


Yes it's real.
This last time I ordered Security camera wor$100 that I have at home and can monitor from my phone.
Didn't pay a penny.
The time before that I had $100 I got a combination of things. Again all free.

jgiun1 posted about some cool table he got.



Kodyhead said:


> I agree, anyway we can get something more useful like circuit city, or sports authority
> 
> Seriously though the last time I went to Sears it looked like they stopped stocking shelves


Seriously? It's free.

Sears has everything from tools, outdoor stuff, sporting gear, kitchen stuff, etc etc

No way you can't find something you can use or gift.

Just order online. 
Large selection








Wish I had signed up sooner.

Didn't pay a penny for this stuff


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes it's real.
> This last time I ordered Security camera wor$100 that I have at home and can monitor from my phone.
> Didn't pay a penny.
> The time before that I had $100 I got a combination of things. Again all free.
> ...


I am sure I can spend money at Sears if I had too lol. Just saying last time I went in there it looked rough


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes it's real.
> This last time I ordered Security camera wor$100 that I have at home and can monitor from my phone.
> Didn't pay a penny.
> The time before that I had $100 I got a combination of things. Again all free.
> ...


Are some of you crazy??????
Seriously, how could you make fun of a free money to spend in Sears for anything you want for rides you'd be doing anyway.

I bought that bistro table for my man den.....it's for sure true and another post here has everyone's take from Sears posted. Had to pay like $30 bucks out of pocket because table was originally $440 and on show room floor -$210 on sale to get rid of floor models. I had, I think $184 in free cash from rides.....My points just recently starting to add up again and I have almost 80 bucks again in free merchandise.

You could also buy an item and sell it right on offer up in one afternoon and be banking free cash into checking. I like FREE!!!!!


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Yes it's real.
> This last time I ordered Security camera wor$100 that I have at home and can monitor from my phone.
> Didn't pay a penny.
> The time before that I had $100 I got a combination of things. Again all free.
> ...


Much appreciated!

I'm not sure why so many people are against Sears or Kmart. Yeah they don't have much but this is free and tools are always a win at Sears and Kmart at the least has towels and tons of as seen on TV crap (those Gotham Steel pans are my jam!!) so I'm down. Free is free is free.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

Which months do they start recurring points again?


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Iann said:


> Which months do they start recurring points again?


I got my second batch of points starting May 1st, and got the whole $100 that week easily. SIt's done quarterly, so I'm expecting to get more points starting August 1st. Sign up for GasBuddy and earn points with that, too ($.15 per gallon in SYW points)


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Atom guy said:


> I got my second batch of points starting May 1st, and got the whole $100 that week easily. SIt's done quarterly, so I'm expecting to get more points starting August 1st. Sign up for GasBuddy and earn points with that, too ($.15 per gallon in SYW points)


Signed up for Gas Buddy too-good looking out!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Atom guy said:


> I got my second batch of points starting May 1st, and got the whole $100 that week easily. SIt's done quarterly, so I'm expecting to get more points starting August 1st. Sign up for GasBuddy and earn points with that, too ($.15 per gallon in SYW points)





UberPrius11 said:


> Signed up for Gas Buddy too-good looking out!


How do you link the apps together?


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> How do you link the apps together?


Gas Buddy has a link at the bottom once you sign up to take advantage of the .30 per gallon, that's where I did it but I cannot claim it was successful just yet


----------



## Taxi2Uber (Jul 21, 2017)

Careful with Gas buddy. Unauthorized card charges.

https://www.sitejabber.com/reviews/gasbuddy.com


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I just noticed that I can buy Jerky with my points. Hello $100 worth of Jack Links.


----------



## UberPrius11 (Jun 23, 2016)

How long does it take for points to start showing up? Barely started driving yesterday again so I figure it takes a while. Just want to be prepared to complain if I need to


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

https://drive.google.com/open?id=1_Y-VbYcyM_ZvTstQp_3Z8ejNTcpTJ1Jx My points showed up pretty quick. I bought a vacuum steam cleaner on clearance and my interior looks new again. Bissell Proheat on clearance in store for $69.99, better than the base model online that is $99.99


----------



## Hammett (Mar 19, 2017)

Shop Your Way said:


> ● You can get up to $100 CASHBACK in points over a 3-month period, so that makes it up to $400 in points over a one year period


I like this program. I do have a question though. Once we receive $400 (4x$100 every quarter that year) at the end of one year will we be eligible to receive it again the next year?


----------



## Sirshoelaceman (Sep 29, 2016)

Three Sears have closed within 15 miles of me in the past 3 years. There's another 25 miles away but I'm sure it's next.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Picked up a vacuum steamer, extra fluid and now new windshield wipers. Waiting for August 31, for my next $100


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I signed up a week ago and quickly earned $62, should be maxed out to $100 by next week. Cant complain about free stuff. Seems to work well.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

So placed my first order with them. Everything was free, free shipping albiet it is slow. Ordered last night and its expected to deliver on 28 August. They did have multiple options for affordable shipping for sooner dates but I wasnt in a hurry.

Free $100 worth of Sears/Kmart stuff every 3 months for doing nothing different, this offer is for real and if you havent signed up yet you are missing out!!!

Super easy to connect my Uber account and the trips were calculated within 24 hours. Shouldnt take much for y'all to earn $100, plus i think you get as many points worth per quarter for taking Uber as a rider.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> So placed my first order with them. Everything was free, free shipping albiet it is slow. Ordered last night and its expected to deliver on 28 August. They did have multiple options for affordable shipping for sooner dates but I wasnt in a hurry.
> 
> Free $100 worth of Sears/Kmart stuff every 3 months for doing nothing different, this offer is for real and if you havent signed up yet you are missing out!!!
> 
> Super easy to connect my Uber account and the trips were calculated within 24 hours. Shouldnt take much for y'all to earn $100, plus i think you get as many points worth per quarter for taking Uber as a rider.


Yup, I've been doing it all year. Got my 3rd $100 worth this month, plus I'm getting the points for using the GasBuddy card to buy gas. Kmart's stuff is more expensive than elsewhere, but I'm using free money so it's not too bad.


----------



## Iann (Oct 17, 2017)

I'm sitting on $115 and going to use it for some school clothes for the kids. 
Luckily we have a actual Sears store in town so clothes shopping is easier.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Spend your Shop Your Way points NOW. Sears has until 10/15 to restructure a huge debt payment. Their stock is below $1/share. They could declare bankruptcy at any time.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Does point reset in oct for the quarter?


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

Yes it does


----------



## robstv (Aug 20, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Does point reset in oct for the quarter?


Points reset the at end of third month. So if you started anytime in July (even the last day), they count all of July, August and Sept as the 3 months, and reset Oct 1st. Due to my starting date, here they reset Sept 1st and next reset is Dec 1st. So far have used $300 worth for Garage door opener and two solar panels.


----------

